# FS: 2007 Cannondale Rush 5 Medium



## o3jeff (Apr 19, 2010)

Bought as a leftover in May 2008 and I put about 500 miles. Lefty rebuilt by Cannondale end of 2008 due to rebound problem and haven't had a problem since. Bike is in great shape and has the typical wear on the cranks, no dents on the frame.

Specs can be found here http://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaeng/Products/2007/Mountain/Details/1852-7VM5-Rush-5

The bike came with Avid BB7 brakes, not the Juicy's as listed. The only upgrade I did were Odi lock on grips and WTB Moto Raptors 2.24 front and rear.

Asking $700. Pick up only.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 19, 2010)

[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## severine (Apr 19, 2010)

My frame is too small and yours is too big. Damn it!

Have you been getting out on the new bike?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 19, 2010)

severine said:


> Have you been getting out on the new bike?



Been out twice on it, if only the weather and work would cooperate...

Will probably hit Case tomorrow after work.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 19, 2010)

I might be interested. We're about the same size. I need to move up from my 1997 Stump Jumper ... the price is good.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 19, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I might be interested. We're about the same size. I need to move up from my 1997 Stump Jumper ... the price is good.



Let me know if you want to test it out. I can probably drop it off to you for a few days.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 19, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Let me know if you want to test it out. I can probably drop it off to you for a few days.



Sounds good. Let me know the next time you are in the neighborhood. I don't get my bonus until the end of the month anyway ...


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 20, 2010)

severine said:


> My frame is too small and yours is too big. Damn it!
> 
> Have you been getting out on the new bike?



What kind of bike are you looking for? I still have my wife's Cannondale. It's not FS, but it's practically new. She was 5'2". I forget how tall you are.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=60225&highlight=Cannondale


----------

